# Big Dummy sizing?



## dvancleve (Feb 8, 2004)

Howdy folks, don't post here on MTBR much and not for a long time. I am going to get a Big Dummy frameset and move over the parts from one of my mountain bikes. The wheels will be on the wimpy side and it will have v-brakes for starters. I am just shy of 5'9", normally ride a 55-56cm TT road bike with ~11cm stem and a 72cm seat height. My not-much-ridden mountain bike is a Trek 16" and seems to have about the same TT length as the 16" BD. With about a 10cm stem and straight bars, I feel pretty stretched out on that bike.

I cannot decide between the 16" and 18" BDs. A couple folks who are pretty heavy haulers recommended getting the smallest size that wasn't too small, and that makes sense (so the 16"). But when I see a 16" BD, it just looks SMALL to me. I am certain that with bars that come back some from the stem (say Nitto Albatross) and a 9-10cm stem the 18" would be fine on the road, but I'm not sure about off road or with a load. Which way should I go?

Thanks, Doug


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

I am 6'2" with a 32 inch inseam and was torn between the 18 and 20 inch frames. After calling Xtracycle I ended up ordering the 20 inch and could not be happier. The guys at Xtracycle pointed out that the top tube slopes down for easier mounting and dismounting. I normally ride a 58 cm road bike if that helps.


----------



## dvancleve (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks  No concerns about TT length? The 20" BD must have a WAY longer TT than any normal 58cm road bike...

Doug



Sloan said:


> I am 6'2" with a 32 inch inseam and was torn between the 18 and 20 inch frames. After calling Xtracycle I ended up ordering the 20 inch and could not be happier. The guys at Xtracycle pointed out that the top tube slopes down for easier mounting and dismounting. I normally ride a 58 cm road bike if that helps.


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm 6'1" and have an 18" Dummy and it's a tad on the small side, but perfectly ride-able. I went a little smaller so my wife can ride it comfortably. If you check the dimensions they are very close in size. Go find a shop with one and sit on it or email the folks at Surly. I'm sure either would be fine with the right stem.


----------



## dvancleve (Feb 8, 2004)

FWIW, I ordered an 18" BD. I got a lot of responses, many which said either the 16" or the 18" would probably be fine. What swayed me in the end, I guess, is that several guys shorter than me or at least no taller either had an 18" and were happy or said they'd get an 18". That plus the fact that the 16" just looks small to me is what made me pick the 18"...

Doug


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm 5'8", 175 pounds, and I have an 18". Here's a couple of reference photos of me on my Goat, for what it's worth:


----------

